# Shock Leader - What type of line are you using?



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just curious, what type of line are you using for your shocker leads? 

Right now I am using 60# Ande mono and am finding that the fish are having a whirl with it on the rocks.

Is there anything out there that is more abrasion resistant or is the Andes good stuff?

I was thinking of trying out some sufix, but am not sure what to go with, the leader line or non/leader line and superior or tritanium.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you using regular Mon or real leader material. I find that the leader material is a little more abraision resistant then regular mono. I use 50lb leader material when fishing for Togs in the rocks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ande*

is pretty good stuff. Flouro carbon is perhaps a bit tougher, but I was breaking off 65 lb floro in the rocks this past Saturday. You can go heavier, but it can be an issue if you are casting or fishing in clear water.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i use 50 and 80 lb sufix tritanium

second on my list when i cant get sufix is momoi 50

ande not soo good ..gets(and comes) curly and gets chafed easily


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> i use 50 and 80 lb sufix tritanium
> 
> second on my list when i cant get sufix is momoi 50
> 
> ande not soo good ..gets(and comes) curly and gets chafed easily


Are you using the leader specific stuff, or the regular spool stuff?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

I buy the sufix tritanium in line, not specified as "leader"...i buy bulk spools

the momoi comes in a little wrist spool of like 50 yards or something, not 100% sure if it is "leader" line or not...i think so tho


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Shocker.*

I tried the Sufix Tri, but in the fifty lb test, I thought it was little thick for shocker. I usually use big game, the ande has a high memory, but I dont mind it when fishing as shocker. Ive been using cajun red 40 though, trying it out for the winter season to see how I like it. So far, so good....


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I have found both Ande and Triple Fish leader material to be great and the price aint bad either. I use the pink Ande the fish like it and if it works to pull a Grouper out of the rocks it has to be good. The Triple Fish for lures.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Pink Ande #40...Might have to go to 50# or 60#, now that I'm learning to cast...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I picked up a 1/4# spool of the Momoi in 50#. I used to use Ande, this is much limper and ties better knots and so far the abrasion resistence has been good. Only used it for 4 trips so far.

Btw I only used standard Ande, haven't tried the pink stuff.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I like Berkley Big Game. It's soft enough that it holds a knot well but still has decent abrasion resistance.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Recently switched to Cuda 50, and it's the best I've used.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Recently switched to Cuda 50, and it's the best I've used.


Was using Cuda last yr, good stuff.Only switched cuz they only have smoke no clear.:beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Was using Cuda last yr, good stuff.Only switched cuz they only have smoke no clear.:beer:


The color doesn't bother me as I add about 3ft of 100lbs to the end of my shockleader.  :beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I love the Momoi. I don't like Ande at all. I like low memory and abrasion resistance.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like 40lb Sufix Tri. 

I'll use BBG in 50lb as a backup.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Cajun Red*

I have switched over to the Cajun Red line and leader. I can see the line better and it's supposed to disappear quicker in the water. I've had good luck with the red line this past fall. I'm just waiting on some cooler water for stripers to show up now!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Ande 50 lb clear....Most of my fishing is done at AI or Hatteras and I dont have rocks to content with.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

60lb test yozuri hybrid


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Varivas tapered shock (from Veals Mail order). They start at 18# test and go to 70# test. The Sufix man is looking into getting Sufix to produce and supply them in the USA.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I still have not settled on one brand except for Varivas tapered shockleaders in my levelwinds, They are the ticket. Actually one thing to concider is how well your leader matches with your main line; all combinations are not equal. (heck I use several different mainlines too). Sufix superior and BPS tight line are both very limp and have very good abrasion restance. Andy is well not limp and it is a little thick but holds up well. Each has it's own chacterstics and flaws. Heck on my 10-12lb spinners that are loaded with Gami or Sufix Tritanium I use a 17 lb Vanish leader sized as you would a shockleader, it's job is to hit the piling and bring me the fish. Works well for me.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Big Game or Ande or what I got.


----------

